# Devin Harris=Starting PG for Mavs



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...l/mavs/stories/110104dnspomavslede.a90a3.html

Devin Harris, ROY in 2004, you heard it first here!


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

i dont want to register what does it say?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

It explains that Devin will start for the Mavs on opening night.....It also explains what Jason Terry's role will be......It also says that it is very rare than a rookie would start on a Nellie coached team, especially with the talent level of the Mavericks....


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

It could happen. I've been saying all summer that Devin Harris would be the best guard in this draft class, but I didn't imagine it would happen so quickly. I thought this would be a learning year for him.

This guy is going to be great.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

http://sports.yahoo.com/


go to the NBA Section

the story is under there


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

i think thats totally possible


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> It could happen. I've been saying all summer that Devin Harris would be the best guard in this draft class, but I didn't imagine it would happen so quickly. I thought this would be a learning year for him.
> 
> This guy is going to be great.


:yes:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I watched the final preseason game for the Mavs against the Kings. The Kings anouncers were raving about Devin Harris. Of course Devin dropped 24 pts 4 assists 4 reb 3 steals on the Bibby and Bobby Jackson so they had alot to rave about.

I think he has a chance at ROY but on such a deep team as the Mavs I am not sure he will get enough playing time. Even though he is the starter, obviously Jason Terry is going to play alot of minutes.

Terry made comments like he would be happy to come off the bench and give the 2nd team some more fire power.

With Terry, Stackhouse and Josh Howard coming in as the 2nd team, this should make the Mavs very tough.

Harris
Daniels
Finley
Nowitzki
Dampier

Terry
Stackhouse
Howard
Boothe/Henderson
MBenga/Bradley

When they are used to playing together, I don't see any team that is much better. And that includes the Spurs and Wolves.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a disappointment Jason Terry is. You get beat out by a rookie, after finally being traded to a contender. 

I love Devin Harris and think he will be special, but for Terry, he really needs to look in the mirror.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So much for JT being a suitable replacement for Nash...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Terry reminds me a bit of NVE rather than Nash. He would be an ideal 6th man, especially if he accepts his role.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Not to blow my own horn, but...

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1131927#post1131927

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1116652#post1116652

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1330544#post1330544

Still, it will be interesting to see how Terry does coming off the bench. I think he can still put up good numbers in 30 mpg...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> What a disappointment Jason Terry is. You get beat out by a rookie, after finally being traded to a contender.
> 
> I love Devin Harris and think he will be special, but for Terry, he really needs to look in the mirror.


Being a team player and accepting a role is hardly a bad trait.

I don't think it's even a matter of getting beat out. I would not say that Antawn Jamison last year was beat out by anyone. Nelson just likes to bring in some guys off the bench that can really give a punch to the second team. He rarely just starts the best 5 guys, period. He will mix the players up so that when he does go to the second team, he still has incredible talent on the floor.

It does not really matter who is on the floor for the first 5 minutes. Lets see who is on the floor for the last 5 minutes. Now that will tell you something.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> So much for JT being a suitable replacement for Nash...


jt will be fine. I've said all along he reminds me of NVE. from the socks to wearing the same number.


and i've also said all along that harris was the dopest pg in this draft. but of course no one listens. :laugh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> and i've also said all along that harris was the dopest pg in this draft. but of course no one listens. :laugh:


Probably because you defend the Mavericks and their players in any situation. You'd be taken more serious about your legit predictions if you backed off on the bias homer predictions. Devin Harris being the best guard in this draft class is a legit prediction (still hasnt been proven yet though), but people believe you only think that because he is on the Mavericks. If Gordon slipped to 5, and the Mavs picked him, my guess is you'd be defending him and not Harris. Maybe not though.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

i am beginning to like harris more and more with the #s hes puttin up


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably because you defend the Mavericks and their players in any situation. You'd be taken more serious about your legit predictions if you backed off on the bias homer predictions. Devin Harris being the best guard in this draft class is a legit prediction (still hasnt been proven yet though), but people believe you only think that because he is on the Mavericks. If Gordon slipped to 5, and the Mavs picked him, my guess is you'd be defending him and not Harris. Maybe not though.


naw gordon sux. On or off the mavs. Matter of fact bradley sux. wahad sux and nelson had alot to prove to me as a coach this year. he has the tools to win a ship. let's see if he can finally get the job done


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Probably because you defend the Mavericks and their players in any situation. You'd be taken more serious about your legit predictions if you backed off on the bias homer predictions. Devin Harris being the best guard in this draft class is a legit prediction (still hasnt been proven yet though), but people believe you only think that because he is on the Mavericks. If Gordon slipped to 5, and the Mavs picked him, my guess is you'd be defending him and not Harris. Maybe not though.


Besides, it's wrong to say that "no one" believed Devin Harris was the best PG in the draft. There have been a ton of people on this board, including myself, who have been praising Harris all summer.

I have him on ignore because his me-against-the-world mentality is annoying.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> Besides, it's wrong to say that "no one" believed Devin Harris was the best PG in the draft. There have been a ton of people on this board, including myself, who have been praising Harris all summer.
> ...


boo hooo. i'm gonna cry now. I guess you don't listen to tupac either. huh? :laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I predicted this..



> 7. Phoenix Suns - Devin Harris 6'3 PG
> ...When it's all said and done, Harris may wind up being the best point guard in the draft...


Missed the team though.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> and i've also said all along that harris was the dopest pg in this draft. but of course no one listens. :laugh:


Big props for digging DHA from the get-go. But, like it says in my profile, I've been a phan of Devin before he blew up.....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Man, I can't change my predictions because of the timezones and argh! I needed to move Devin upto to Rookie 1st team


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Well there goes my prediction that Terry would lead the league in assists. :dead:


----------



## BigEast55 (Mar 30, 2004)

I think this is a really good move for Dallas, I dont really like Jason Terry, and Devin Harris just flys down the court and has great skill, and really showed some skill out at Wisconsin.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Hmm... I still say Jameer Nelson is the best PG of the draft.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

YES! 

Devin Harris is one of my favorite players. He's going to be very good.


----------

